
Eric Brewer joining Google - deepakjois
http://twitter.com/eric_brewer/status/68051541063503872
======
deepakjois
From his tweet: "I will be leading the design of the next gen of
infrastructure at Google. The cloud is young: much to do, many left to reach."

------
kenjackson
Is he leaving UCB?

~~~
deepakjois
From his tweetstream again: " am not leaving Berkeley, just taking and
extended design gig ;) [technically, two year industrial leave]"

~~~
kenjackson
Thanks, I tried to get to it, but it said that Twitter is over capacity.

Too good of an opportunity to pass up for Eric. I wish him the best.

